# Baby Photo Contest - please vote



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay friends, I have seen what an awesome job we can do here on voting when we pull together. My cousin has entered her baby in a photo contest and I am asking for your help. Emjay made it to the top 3 contestants. All 3 of the little girls are adorable, but please vote for #3 - Emjay. Her mother, my cousin Edye, lost her 2 sons - Colton and Chase, aged 2 and 3, in the Oklahoma City bombing. They were in the daycare center that day, as Edye was a federal employee. She had her tubes tied after Colton was born and even though they tried, they were unable to successfully undo that surgery. Several years after the bombing, she had in vitro and had another son. Last year, she underwent invitro again and little Emjay was born. Her dad is a huge Michael Jordan fan and named her after his initials. I hope the link works, I have never been able to post one before....



http://www.photobugbabyboutique.com/photoc...ontestants.html


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

she's a little cutie!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That was easy - even though there's no such thing as an ugly baby, she was by far the cutest!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is darling. It was a pleasure to vote for her.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

shes a cutie!! just voted!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

She is a dollbaby!! A sure winner.

Pam and Sassy


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww she is a real little cutie and I have cast my vote


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Voted


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Aww gregswife, I vividly remember their story. I'm glad they are able to have more children and try to enjoy life again.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Cute! voted!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I voted for little Emjay and she IS the cutest! I see she's wayyyyyyy out
in front.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Emjay has my vote







. I will vote daily, how long does comp go for???????.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is such a cutie.......we voted and she is ahead.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks guys - I am not sure how long the contest goes for, but the winner gets a gift certificate that Edye says they can really use. I appreciate you all voting for Emjay - you're the best.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Emjay is beautiful, Cheryl! You must be so proud! I just voted!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I remember Colton and Chase very well,







I went and saw the bombing sight







I voted and will everyday. When you talk to your cousin would you let her know I have never forgotten her precious Colton and Chase, and that when all that happened I prayed for her.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks Paula, that is so sweet. We went to the memorial site when it opened and saw Colton and Chase's little lighted chairs. It was a very bittersweet moment. Edye's son Glenn (named after Edye's stepfather who died of cancer during the Timothy McVeigh trial) is 8 and he knows the story of his brothers and that they are now living with Jesus. Emjay will be shown pictures and told about them when she is old enough to understand too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just voted... she is a little doll!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Emjay is absolutely beautiful! I just voted and will keep it up!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow she is going to win for sure. just voted


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

She is a real cutie and doing really well. Hubby & I just voted and will do so again. When I enlisted him to vote for something SM related again he said "Boy you guys are a tight knit group" you becthem.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

#3 it is...voted


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

awww

she's adorable, i voted too


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Again, thank you to all of you. Paula - I just got an email from Edye, so I sent a reply and I told her what you said in your post - I am sure she will be touched. She said to send all of you a great big thank you!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

She is a little doll. I am so glad you posted this for us to have a part in.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I voted! I could not see her photo but here is the results:

Hopper 22% 16 
Zahra 0% 0 
Emjay 78% 56 

72 votes total


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> I voted! I could not see her photo but here is the results:
> 
> Hopper 22% 16
> Zahra 0% 0
> ...


..

I am sorry you couldn't see the photo, I will try to attach it and see if this works.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

what a cutie, she got my vote. Although the one baby didn't have any I felt bad. I didn't see it at first. I had to wait a little.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

She is so cute. I cast my vote.

Linda


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She is GORGEOUS!!!!







I voted for her







!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

She got our vote twice again today. She is adorable.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

I've voted at least 30 times for Emjay since we began but I have to admit today I did vote once for Zahra because she didn't have any votes.







Every baby deserves at least one vote. Where's her Mama!?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't believe I am just voting now,I have just seen this ..
What a beautiful baby







She is just adorable...
Oh No, those feelings are coming again, ok maybe just one more, no I can't, well maybe I can..















Okay, I am back now , my husband just **Biffed** me off my head..

Andrea~


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I voted and at the top of the page it says "Were sorry you've already voted in this poll














does anyone else have that on the page?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I voted and at the top of the page it says "Were sorry you've already voted in this poll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just voted again, but these are my first 2x voting, so if you have voted alot, maybe that is why it says that?
I didn't say that for me..

Andrea~


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

She is sooooo darling, love the smile


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> I can't believe I am just voting now,I have just seen this ..
> What a beautiful baby
> 
> 
> ...


Andrea - you really are a nutjob, you know!!! The only feelings of that kind I get are wanting more grandbabies. Now I just want the fun part!!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Voted!! She is a doll


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I voted! She is a doll baby. I was reading it and read Emjay and with my hubby being from Chicago he is a HUGE MJ fan also and I was like how cute that could so be after Michael Jordan then I read he was a MJ fan that is soooo cool. Love the name!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been able to vote twice so far today.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I am still voting. Emjay has 96 votes and #1 has 70. Come on guys and gals, keep the votes coming.

Isn't Emjay that girl out of SPIDERMAN???, I really like that name.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I am still voting. Emjay has 96 votes and #1 has 70. Come on guys and gals, keep the votes coming.
> 
> Isn't Emjay that girl out of SPIDERMAN???, I really like that name.[/B]

























HAHAHA.. no thats Mary J, from Spiderman...LOL

Andrea~


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

DONE

I put my vote it


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I just voted


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG, she is too cute or what?!!!







What a dollbaby!














She got my vote!


----------



## Dawn0727 (Sep 22, 2006)

I VOTED..BUT WASN'T HARD...SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

EMJAY in the lead 159 votes coming in second has 127 votes, come on lets keep the votes coming.

BEK



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=269105
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Right you are, with 3 boys you would think I would know better. But in my defence, her name was Mary J, but called MJ for short, so I was close


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> EMJAY in the lead 159 votes coming in second has 127 votes, come on lets keep the votes coming.
> 
> BEK
> 
> ...










Your right too...My mind is slipping..


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

We need to remember to vote each day. Little EmmaJ is not as far ahead any more. Let's remember to keep on voting. Thanks!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Bump.....asking you guys to vote again for EmJay. supposedly you are able to vote once a day, although when I tried this morning, I again got the message that I had already voted. The contest ends this Friday and Hopper now has an edge on EmJay. My cousin Edye is so funny - last night I got an email that said this is really personal now and to please ask you guys to vote as much as you can and this morning I got one saying that she wishes Hopper would hop right on out of this contest!!!



http://www.photobugbabyboutique.com/photoc...ontestants.html


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i just voted and they're exactly tied now!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I just voted and she has fallen behind. I'll keep trying to vote throughout the day. Time to enroll my daughter to get on here and vote.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just now voted and Hopper is about 19 votes ahead! I had thought Emjay had it sewn up ... surprised to see Hopper hop up ahead!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Just voted !


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Just voted...she is adorable!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

just voted too


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks guys. Due to your efforts, Emjay now has a very slight lead, which is much better than being behind as she was most of the past 2 days. I appreciate all your efforts and ask that you keep it up for 2 more days!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Gosh, I don't know how I've missed this thread. I've voted and will continue to do so. I have 3 computers here. Come on ya'll - we can do this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just voted again from home


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Emjay is beautiful, we'll keep voting.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just voted


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

You guys are all so awesome. Emjay is now ahead by 92 votes. The contest ends tomorrow, so please keep it up for one more day. Thanks you so so so so much.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

almost forgot







but just voted today


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry I had to try the new smilie..LOL






























I friggin love it..
OOps sorry, back to voting...

Andrea~


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I voted for her and the results show she's winning. Good luck Emjay.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

when did we get a new smilie ?








sorry just never mind me,







( and Andrea







)

ok I'll vote again later from home, I promise.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Big YEAH for Emjay!







501 now!

Cheryl, I am so sorry to hear about them being in Oklahoma at that time. I was there last Fall and it's so quiet and touching there. The Savior Statue across the street made me cry even more.

Good luck to Emjay,
Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just voted







Emjay's ahead


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Emjay is way in front on 520votes














Kepp on voting gals and guys
















GO EMJAY

























I may as well have turn, everyone else is


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG! I'm just getting to all my computers tonight to vote again and Emjay is way ahead. Everyone must be pulling together to help little Emjay and her family. I'm glad our group could be a small part......


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

voted


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

527


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

EMJAY IS NOW 533, I just voted again


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Mine says 56% and in the lead..

















Sorry I had to




























I just love these things..


Andrea~


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

To all of my SM freinds - I cannot even begin to tell you how much it means to me that you pulled together to help Emjay. Right now she is 182 votes ahead. 2 days ago, she was down by 60, so this is just amazing. Today is the last day, so if you could give her just one more vote, I would really appreciate it.. I have no idea what time this thing ands today, but will let you know when it does, if our little beauty won.

http://www.photobugbabyboutique.com/photoc...ontestants.html


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

hmm, I voted yesterday and today it's telling me you already voted. I try later


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Fay, my cousin said she thought it had to be 24 hrs. but sometimes it will el tme vote sooner than that. Thank you so much for your support for little Emjay...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Emjay is doing great







and I just added another vote, Cheryl she is adorable


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

goooooo Emjay!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Emjay is in the lead by around 196 votes, Emjay is on 625





















, WE have it. EMJAY IS THE WINNER, has to be


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

just voted!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She is WAY ahead! Yay!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

came to check if the winner was announced yet... and saw I could still keep voting so did!









Hopper @ 421 votes...39%

Zahra @ 14 votes.........1%

Emjay @ 633 votes.... 59%

Looks good that little Emjay will win!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

636


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

EMJAY 638


----------

